# Rules of Order / PCA



## Christusregnat (Jun 20, 2008)

Howdy y'all,

One of my elders asked me to teach a course on Robert's Rules of Order / PCA Rules of Order.

I have a 1970 version of Robert's, and wondered if anyone would be so kind as to recommend:

1. Whether I need to buy a new version of Robert's

2. A good summary of Robert's as it applies to the PCA BOCO


Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

There is a 10th edition that is sold by Christian Education & Publications (PCA bookstore). This is the best edition. There is also a user friendly guide sold by CE&P. They had them for sale at the PCA General Assembly last week, but I did not purchase one. I wish I did. The number is 1-800-283-1357. The manager is Tim Schirm.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 20, 2008)

Stephen said:


> There is a 10th edition that is sold by Christian Education & Publications (PCA bookstore). This is the best edition. There is also a user friendly guide sold by CE&P. They had them for sale at the PCA General Assembly last week, but I did not purchase one. I wish I did. The number is 1-800-283-1357. The manager is Tim Schirm.




Thank you Stephen! 10th Ed of Robert's? Also, user friendly guide to the BOCO, or to Robert's?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## ahavah7 (Jun 20, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Howdy y'all,
> 
> One of my elders asked me to teach a course on Robert's Rules of Order / PCA Rules of Order.
> 
> ...




To point 2 above, RRO is subordinate to the BCO and RAO (Rules of Assembly Operations) and any procedures that Presbyteries create for themselves.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 20, 2008)

ahavah7 said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy y'all,
> ...




Jamie,

So is the RAO the basic set of rules to all presbyteries, as well as to the G.A.?

Adam


----------



## ahavah7 (Jun 20, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> ahavah7 said:
> 
> 
> > Christusregnat said:
> ...



I believe it is only for GA. I don't have my copy with me to double check.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 20, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

I believe it is only for GA. I don't have my copy with me to double check.[/QUOTE]

Okay, please let me know if/when you find out. Anyone else know?

Adam


----------



## ahavah7 (Jun 23, 2008)

I believe it is only for GA. I don't have my copy with me to double check.[/QUOTE]

Okay, please let me know if/when you find out. Anyone else know?

Adam[/QUOTE]

Yeah, the RAO is just for GA. If you have a copy of the BCO (the blue, 3-ring binder), the RAO can be found towards the back in the yellow pages.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 23, 2008)

The RAO is the Rules for _Assembly_ (as in GA) Operations. They are applicable only to GA. That said, Presbyteries have to comply with them inasmuch as they participate in GA. So Presbyteries must follow them in submitting Presbytery minutes, electing Presbytery commissioners, etc.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 24, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > There is a 10th edition that is sold by Christian Education & Publications (PCA bookstore). This is the best edition. There is also a user friendly guide sold by CE&P. They had them for sale at the PCA General Assembly last week, but I did not purchase one. I wish I did. The number is 1-800-283-1357. The manager is Tim Schirm.
> ...




Yes, that is right.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 24, 2008)

ahavah7 said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy y'all,
> ...



Roberts Rules are only a tool for conducting a meeting in an orderly fashion, it is not part of the Constitution of the PCA; therefore Robert's rules are not a subordinate standard.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 24, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> ahavah7 said:
> 
> 
> > Christusregnat said:
> ...




The Rules of Assembly Operation are only for conducting GA meetings.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your help on this issue!

Adam


----------

